# [GENTOO 2005.0 GIGA PACK]Problème d'installation Stage 3

## bakkula

Bonjour @ tous, je suis en train d'installer Gentoo 2005.0 Giga pack en deux DVD.

Je suis au début du stage 3, je suis les indications d'installation du bouquin, jusqu'ici je n'ai eu aucun problème, c'est à dire que j'ai copié stage3 dans /mnt/gentoo comme indiqué j'ai décompréssé avant, j'ai copié et décompréssé portage, en fait je vous mets ce que j'ai sur le bouquin:

# cp -vg /mnt/cdrom/Portage/portage-L+.tar.bz2 /mnt/gentoo/usr

# cd /mnt/gentoo/usr

# tar xvjpf portage-L+.tar.bz2

Ca je l'ai fait, ça marche.

Maintenant on me dit ça :

"Créez le répertoire /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles et copier les logiciels nécessaires :

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles     (ça je l'ai fait, le répertoire est créé)

# cp -vg /mnt/cdrom/distfiles/*                    (quand je tape ça, la console me renvoie : cp: omitting directory /mnt/cdrom/distfiles/distfiles)

# /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles              (si celui du dessu ne marche pas, comment faire)

Alors j'ai essayé de faire comme ça :

# cp -vg /mnt/cdrom/distfiles/* /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles          (ça me renvoie encore: cp: omitting directory /mnt/cdrom/distfiles/distfiles)

Et pourtant j'ai fais un ls pour savoir si sur le Dvd il y avait bien quelques chose dans distfiles et c'est Ok.

Il n'arrive pas à copier ou alors sur le bouquin il se sont planté de commande.

Si vous avez une solution à mon problème, je vous en serez très reconnaissant.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

@ ++

et là je n'arrive pas à copier les fichiersLast edited by bakkula on Fri Jun 03, 2005 4:21 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut, bienvenue sur le forum gentoo !

Pourrais-tu lire ca stp : [IMPORTANT] Comment se servir du forum !!

Merci  :Very Happy: 

essaye cp -vr /mnt/cdrom/distfiles/distfiles/* /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles

a priori /mnt/cdrom/distfiles a un sous repertoire distfiles, il faut copier son contenu (des archives tar.bz2 ou tar.gz ...) t je ne connais pas l'option -g de cp et la manpage non plus  :Rolling Eyes: 

Perso, je ne sais pas quelle revue tu utilises, mais tu peux jetter un coup d'oeil a la doc officielle aussi ...

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/index.xml

----------

## Enlight

 *bakkula wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "Créez le répertoire /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles et copier les logiciels nécessaires :
> 
> # mkdir /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles     (ça je l'ai fait, le répertoire est créé)
> ...

 

essaye ça, et tu continues comme si de rien n'était. edit (il risque d'être long le cp donc ptet que t'avais commencé à copier au mauvais endroit et que tu l'as stoppé (dasn /usr/portage au lieu de /usr/portage/distfiles je pense))

----------

## ghoti

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> je ne connais pas l'option -g de cp et la manpage non plus 

 

Option non documentée :Cool: 

Tiré de cette page :

 *Quote:*   

> Voici une option "cachée" de cp/mv (aucune info dans le man/info). Lorsque vous copier un fichier 
> 
> avec la commande cp vous avez aucune information concernant, l'état du transfert, le débit ainsi
> 
> le temps restant.
> ...

 

[EDIT] On en parle aussi dans le gentoo-wiki : TIP_alias

[/EDIT]Last edited by ghoti on Fri Jun 03, 2005 1:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bakkula

Merci de m'avoir répondu aussi vite, ça marche ce que tu viens de me dire :

cp -vr /mnt/cdrom/distfiles/distfiles/* /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles

j'ai fais également ça aussi et ça marche aussi

cp -vr /mnt/cdrom/distfiles/packages /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage

j'ai ensuite monté le système /proc, nikel, ainsi que la partoche du répertoire personnels des utilisateurs:

# mount -t ext3 /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo/home

Puis là j'en suis à chrooter l'install, qui donne :

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# source /etc/profile

# env-update

Je viens de faire ça c'est ok et ç'est là que l'affaire ne suit pas.

j'ai positionné le fuseau horraire comme indiqué sur le bouquin, ensuite j'installe le paquet genkernel

avec emerge -k genkernel , qui fonctionne mais là au moment de faire :

Installer les sources du noyau :

#emerge -k gentoo-sources   (il me propose de les télécharger alors qu'elles sont censé être sur le dvd ou même je sais pas sur le disque dur non ?)

J'en suis là et je voudrais savoir comment les installer ces sources.

Merci d'avance !

----------

## kernelsensei

les sources sont bien dans /usr/portage/distfiles/ ?

----------

## Enlight

 *bakkula wrote:*   

> Merci de m'avoir répondu aussi vite, ça marche ce que tu viens de me dire :
> 
> cp -vr /mnt/cdrom/distfiles/distfiles/* /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles
> 
> j'ai fais également ça aussi et ça marche aussi
> ...

 

jamais utilisé les binaires mais je crois qu'il faut spécifier un PORTAGE_BINDIR dasn le make.conf pour qu'il sache où les chercher. Regarde voir dans le man make.conf et dasn man emerge.

----------

## bakkula

Quand je fais :

# ls /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles/distfiles/

J'ai ça juste

genpatches-2.6-11.05.tar.bz2 genpatches-2.6-11.05-extras.tar.bz2 linux-2.6.11.tar.bz2

----------

## ultrabug

Si tu as chroot sur /mnt/gentoo, alors il ne faut plus écrire /mnt/gentoo  :Smile: 

donc 

```
ls -l /usr/portage/distfiles
```

donne ?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *bakkula wrote:*   

> Quand je fais :
> 
> # ls /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles/distfiles/
> 
> J'ai ça juste
> ...

 

pas bien, il faut pas que ca soit /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles/distfiles/ mais /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles/

pour resoudre le probleme :

```
cd /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles/distfiles/

mv * ../

cd ..

rmdir distfiles/
```

je prefere utiliser rmdir, comme ca, pas de mauvaise manip si tu t'es planté dans les commandes (rmdir refuse de supprimer un repertoire non vide)

et re-essaye d'installer les sources

----------

## bakkula

Merci à toi Kernel_sensei, t'es trop fort, ça marche, j'ai installé les sources puis là le noyau s'est installé correctement, c'est kool.

J'ai suivi ensuite ce qui était indiqué sur le bouquin, c'est à dire installer et mettre dans le départ du système le logger, crona et le mécanisme coldplug et l'ajouter au départ du système. 

Ce ci à fonctionné nikel, ensuite est venu l'installation du chargeur de démarrage : Grub. Pour l'installer j'ai fais :

# emerge -k grub

Ensuite j'ai mon fichier vierge, et il m'on mis un exemple de fichier grub, que je vous recopie ci-dessous car quand je veux lancer les commandes pour l'installer dans le premier secteur du disque dur il n'en veux pas de ces commandes.

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/

splash.xmp.gz

titile=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-r5

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=

/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=

/dev/hda2 udev

initrd / (hd0,1)/boot/initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r5
```

Voilà ce que j'ai comme fichier:

Ensuite je tape tout simplement grub dans la console, et j'arrive sur un écran où il faut taper :

grub> root (hd0,0)     (Quand je tapes ça il me dit "Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x82")

grub> setup (hd0)       (Ensuite quand je tapes ça j'ai drois à "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition")

grub> quit                 (Bah alors je peux que faire "Quit")

J'aimerais savoir ce qui cloche svp car je me demande si je vais arriver un jour à l'installer cette Gentoo.

Merci d'avance !

----------

## ultrabug

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xmp.gz

titile=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-r5

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda2 udev

initrd (hd0,1)/boot/initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r5
```

Deja, attention tu as des sauts de lignes pas normaux  :Sad: 

Ensuite ca a l'air d'etre root(hd0,1) qu'il faut dire a grub, pas 0,0

EDIT: d'ailleurs selon la doc pour kernel et initrd tu devrais avoir plutot ca (mais pas sûr que ce soit une erreur grave)

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xmp.gz

titile=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-r5

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda2 udev

initrd /initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r5
```

----------

## bakkula

Merci @ toi !! Ca c'est fait....enfin du moins pour l'instant ça a l'air d'être good, je continus l'install, désolé de poser autant de questions de débutant mais pour l'instant c'est ce que je suis et je voudrais pouvoir y arriver correctement, biensûr avec un peu d'aide car j'ai déjà essayé de la mettre en place grâce à la doc officielle mais sans succès..faut dire que je ne m'y connais pas bcp encore..mais ça va venir petit à petit..avec des personnes comme vous..merci à toi en tout cas..je m'y relance..

----------

## ultrabug

 *bakkula wrote:*   

> Merci @ toi !! Ca c'est fait....enfin du moins pour l'instant ça a l'air d'être good, je continus l'install, désolé de poser autant de questions de débutant mais pour l'instant c'est ce que je suis et je voudrais pouvoir y arriver correctement, biensûr avec un peu d'aide car j'ai déjà essayé de la mettre en place grâce à la doc officielle mais sans succès..faut dire que je ne m'y connais pas bcp encore..mais ça va venir petit à petit..avec des personnes comme vous..merci à toi en tout cas..je m'y relance..

 

Je t'en prie  :Smile:  on a tous posé des questions !

Pour la prochaine fois quand meme, au cas ou (tiré du handbook), un petit complément d'info fait jamais de mal :

 *Quote:*   

> The GRUB developers recommend the use of grub-install. However, if for some reason grub-install fails to work correctly you still have the option to manually install GRUB.

 

Tu peux trouver ca ici : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#grub-install-auto

Mais bien sûr, savoir le faire a la main c'est toujours mieux  :Smile: 

----------

## bakkula

J'ai finis normalement l'install avec succès car je n'ai pas eu de message d'erreur, j'ai installé KDE, démonté toute les partitions comme indiqué, j'enlève le dvd du lecteur, je redémarre sur le disque dur et là l'affichage est tout gris, avec des gribouillis partout sur l'écran, complètement ilisible, comme si il y avait une erreur d'affichage, j'ai testé sur deux écrans différents, un TFT et un CRT et c'est pareil pour les deux.

Ce que j'ai fait, j'ai redémarré avec le dvd et là nikel, mais c'est sur le live kil boot et non pas sur le dur comme je voudrais koi..

Alors là je ne sais que faire... :Sad: 

----------

## bakkula

Je suis sur le live cd de Gentoo, je veux éditer mon Grub.conf en voulant essayer de modifier des choses à l'intérieur, et j'ai un fichier vide quand je fais :

# nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf

On dirait aussi que mon fichier Fstab s'est vidé tout seul car je n'arrive pas à monter le proc.

Il me dis mount: mount point /mnt/gentoo/proc does not exist

Je comprend plus rien là..

Avez-vous une ou plusieurs solutions svp?

----------

## Enlight

Ouaip pour les hierogliphes du boot c'est coté VGA/vesa que ça se passe (donc soit le noyau mais t'es en genkernel, soit la ligne des arguments dasn le grub.conf

pour le fstab, faut penser que le fstab lis son propre fstab à lui et pas celui de l'installe qui est dasn ton point_de_montage/etc/fstab, même raisonnement pour le grub.conf

----------

## bakkula

D'accord, donc comment procéder car je ne sais pas ce qu'il faut taper...ni par où commencer..

Pourriez-vous m'indiquer les commandes et la marche à suivre svp ?

----------

## Enlight

hé ben c'est simple, tu montes à nouveau les partitions exactement comme tu l'as fait lors de l'install (moi je peux pas savoir quel device tu as mis sur quel point de montage)

et du coup tous les chemins deviennent chemin_sur_lequel_tu_as_monté_"/" (probablement /mnt/gentoo si c'est comme dasn le guide officiel) suivi du chemin qu'ils auraient sur l'install gentoo.

ainsi si tu fais cat /etc/fstab tu as le fstab du live cd

si tu fais /mnt/gentoo/etc/fstab tu as le fstab de gentoo. Le principe du chroot (change root ou changer le répertoire racine) dans l'install c'était de faire gober au programme executé (/bin/bash) que /mnt/gentoo est /

bref, une fois que t'es dans le grub.conf, ajoutes voir

```
video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-224@60
```

 à la fin de ta ligne commençant par kernel

----------

## bakkula

j'ai /dev/hda1 en swap, /dev/hda2 en /, et /dev/hda3 en /home.

Je n'arrive pas à monter le /dev/hda3, il me dis qu'il n'existe pas ainsi que pour monter /proc.

Si je fais un chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash , ça me dit

chroot: cannot run comman '/bin/bash' : No such file or directory

----------

## Enlight

ben tu fais

```

umount -a # t'en fous s'il t'engueule, c'est juste au cas où y'aurait un automount sur ton truc d'install.

mkdir /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/hda /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo/home
```

Si ça marche pas c'est que t'as du vraiment te foirer qqpart. Sinon tu peux nous filer un lien vers la doc que tu suis? Car je pense pas que ce soit un truc hypper officiel.

----------

## bakkula

Bon alors je viens de faire comme tu m'as dis :

```
# umount -a #
```

Il me met :

```
umount: /dev: device is buzy

umount: /mnt/livecd: device is busy

umount: /mnt/cdrom: device is busy

umount: /: device is busy
```

Ensuite j'ai fais :

```
# mkdir /mnt/gentoo

mkdir: cannot create directory '/mnt/gentoo': File exists
```

Je fais ensuite :

```
# mount /dev/hda /mnt/gentoo

mount: /dev/hda already mounted or /mnt/gentoo busy

# mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo/home

mount: mount point /mnt/gentoo/home does not exist
```

Voilà ce qu'il me met.

----------

## Kamalya

D'après le titre du post, il suit la doc d'un magazine dont j'avais vu la pub je sais plus où:"Linux + Giga pack".

Je ne crois pas, du coup, qu'un lien existe...

----------

## bakkula

C'est tout à fait ça, j'utilise la doc de ce magazine:

http://www.lpmagazine.org/fr/modules/news/article.php?storyid=13

Je suis encore un débutant, et j'essayes de m'en sortir du mieux que je peux, là je suis toujours coincé, et pourtant j'ai suivi comme indiqué sur le bouquin.

Mais là il doit y avoir une astuce pour accéder à grub.conf pour que je puisse rajouter la ligne

```
 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-224@60
```

Merci de m'aider.

----------

## Kamalya

Si tu as tapé une commande du type

```
 rc-update add xdm default
```

alors il te charge kde. Si le grub.conf est mal configuré -> ecran gris.

Essaye peut-etre ceci (je débute aussi!):

A l'écran gris, appuie sur CTRL-ALT-F1, tu retournes en mode console.

Là, tu monte le boot

```
mount /boot
```

ensuite tu edites en root le fichier grub.conf

```
nano /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

J'espère que ça marchera !

----------

## bakkula

merci..mais là je viens de redémarrer, je n'ai plus d'écran gris mais j'ai :

```
Searching for Boot Record from IDE-0..OK

Grub Loading stage1.5.

Grub loading, please wait...

Error 15
```

Le système est arrété, que dois-je faire please?

----------

## Enlight

 *bakkula wrote:*   

> Bon alors je viens de faire comme tu m'as dis :
> 
> ```
> # umount -a #
> ```
> ...

 

Ma faute le premier c'est hda2

----------

## bakkula

Ah ok, mais là je suis toujours bloqué devant mon écran lol, j'ai accès au live dvd, mais quand je boot sur le disque dur j'ai toujours le message suivant:

```
Searching for Boot Record from IDE-0..OK

Grub Loading stage1.5.

Grub loading, please wait...

Error 15
```

A partir du dvd, comment accéder à mon grub.conf pour rajouter la ligne de commande pour le vga, car j'ai essayé pas mal de truc, je n'arrive pas avoir accès aux lignes que j'avais tapé dans le grub avant de redémarrer le pc, le fichier est vierge maintenant et idem pour le fstab. 

C'est possible kil est disparus ?pfff....c'est pas que ça me décourage mais c'est laborieux quand même..

J'ai ça quand je veux chrooter en faisant :

```
# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

chroot: cannot run command '/bin/bash' : No such file or directory
```

C'est la misère sérieux...j'pensais pas que ça allait être autant la galère pour installer Gentoo..et là je vois que c'est encore gagné. :Evil or Very Mad: 

Là j'ai besoin d'un coup d'main svp..j'pense pas que je vais y arriver sans aide..

Merci à vous d'avance.

[EDIT] DESOLE D'AVOIR LACHER GENTOO POUR L'INSTANT, CAR J'Y REVIENDRAIS DESSUS PLUS TARD, EN ETANT UN PEU PLUS EXPERIMENTE, G CHOISIS UNE AUTRE DISTRIB, UBUNTU, AVEC INSTALL AUTOMATIQUE CARIL FALLAIT RAPIDEMENT UN SYSTEME FONCTIONNEL. MERCI EN TOUT CAS A VOUS POUR TOUTE L'AIDE QUE VOUS M'AVEZ APPORTEE, JE REVIENDRAIS !!  :Wink: 

----------

